# Beeyard Signs



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Does anybody know where to get these? I'm looking for those yellow metal signs that say something like "Caution: Honeybee Yard" with a black picture of a bee on them. I've looked at all the major online catalogs and there's nothing...except a non-cautionary one from Mann Lake. Should I just give up and make my own?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This Ebay seller (and plenty of others) have bee signs.

Ebay Sellerhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1467&item=5510778962&rd=1


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I believe that betterbee.com has some


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I purchased mine "Caution" sign from Miller Bee in NC.. But mine has no large honeybee on it..


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Got mine from B&B Honey farm. 11" x 11" Aluminum for $1.55 each.


----------

